# how to remove front bumper install headlights



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

nosidefcp said:


> Hello ppl. My new projector headlights just arriced. Ive read somewhere that to install the headlights we need to remove the bumper. Any schemes available about how to do it?thanks


I could be wrong, but on all the GM cars that I have had all you do is remove the clips on the back of the light that hold the light to the frame and it slides right out.

I haven't look at the Cruze lights yet, but I am guessing I am right.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

nosidefcp said:


> Hello ppl. My new projector headlights just arriced. Ive read somewhere that to install the headlights we need to remove the bumper. Any schemes available about how to do it?thanks



http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...ruze-fog-light-install-warning-lots-pics.html


----------

